# POWDERED WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE?



## spec (Mar 4, 2012)

I got a question...

Anybody here use powdered wort? I go through nearly 100 gallons a year in my marinades, sauces, and everyday cooking...

I usually pick it up at Sams's  club, Cheaper than getting from my vendors...Between $11.oo to $13.oo per gallon at Sam's and $18.oo to $30.oo depending on the vendor

Here's my dilema..Sam's no longer carries the French's or Lea & Perron's in the gallon jugs

I haven't established an assortment of vendors since I got back...But the ones I talked to were in the $28.oo to $44.oo range per gallon for their House brands

That leaves me in quite a pickle...

Thought about making it from scratch...Like everything else ...But too time consuming and takes up too much frige space...I don't have a walk in cooler anymore

I was out looking online for a solution and found Powdered Wort... I han never even heard of it

So...

I'm wondering if anybody here has used it? What they think of it, It runs about the same $11.00 per gallon mixed as French's did in the gallon jugs...If I buy 16# or more per crack

Thanks for any input


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 4, 2012)

you may want to check out midwestern research. that is where I got my last worst. and soy sauce

want to sat it was in the 11.00 a gal range  for their house brand and it is very good.

there may even be a quantity price break.I also used to get mine at sams until they quite carrying it.

www.midwesternresearch.com


----------



## spec (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Uncle Lar,

Their freight is half of what it would be if I ordered factory direct from French's...

I was just out at the Sam's club site...If I order 4 cases or more I can pick it  up at ...Not my local store but one about 25 miles away...for $6.08 + tax per gallon...Might have to do that...I hate to order a flat and have 16 gallons...$100.oo  worth of wort on hand...actually that sounded stupic...that's really not so bad

Thanks for the input...

Altho I may order up some of the powdered stuff...Just to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Spec, I picked up some Worcestershire Powder from The Great American Spice Co. It is not Lea & Perrins but if you are using it in a Rub or Sauce it is pretty darn close to French's!...JJ


----------



## spec (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, JJ

The stuff I was looking was French's..


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a jar of powdered laying around that i bought for one recipe. The Great American Spice Co. Made pretty good sauce when I tried it. I forgot all about that stuff.


----------



## dnovotny (Mar 7, 2012)

I GET MY FROM SPICEPLACE.COM THEY HAVE EVERYTHIGN YOU NEED AND BLENDS .. YOU CAN'T  GO WRONG WITH THE PRICE AND VARIETY THEY HAVE..HOPE TTHIS HELP...


----------



## h2odog (Mar 8, 2012)

Try Penzey's for the best selection and freshest spices I have found.  It can be hard to get them by phone at times bet persistance is a worthwhile endeavor here.  Great Folks!


----------



## spec (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys

Been a little busy with life the last few days
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoked up 30# of wings and drummy's for the extended family....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup comes in handy and the place is just down the road.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2012)

dnovotny said:


> I GET MY FROM SPICEPLACE.COM THEY HAVE EVERYTHIGN YOU NEED AND BLENDS .. YOU CAN'T  GO WRONG WITH THE PRICE AND VARIETY THEY HAVE..HOPE TTHIS HELP...


The Great American Spice Co is Cheaper and has a flat 5.99 shipping regardles of order size...Might be worth a look...JJ


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 9, 2012)

So what does everyone use this stuff on?


----------



## spec (Mar 10, 2012)

At this time I'm just investigating it's ability to replace the supply thatI'm used to...

Altho I think that it maybe a good alternative to liquid, as a spice on some foods, and in sauces when you want it's tang but not the wetness


----------



## spec (Mar 10, 2012)

*BTW.*

*H2O,NEPAS,SPARKY*

*Thanks for the input
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## dnovotny (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks i'll look them up..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a family member's recipe for Worcestershire sauce....requires 6 months aging.

2 cups apple cider vinegar 
1 cup water 
1 cup molasses 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 large onion minced.
1 Tbsp. mashed anchovy 
1 Tbsp. fish sauce 
1/4 tsp. cinnamon 
2 tsp. ground cloves 
1/4 cup tamarind paste 
1 tsp. nutmeg 
1 tsp. allspice 
1 tsp. ground cayenne 
1/2 cup chopped raisins (packed) 
Zest & Juice of 2 large lemons 

Go for it........


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2012)

Interesting Recipe Martin! Does this get cooked at all or strained at the end?...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 28, 2012)

I should have added the directions, LOL, yeah, it's cooked before aging.
After aging it's pureed real well with a 'boat motor' blender and then strained, but not too fine of a strainer.
Aged in the fridge, it'll be somewhat bitter if not aged long enough.



~Martin


----------



## obadiah (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi!  My mother's favorite beef stroganoff recipe (and it is a winner!) calls for powdered Worcestershire and although it's now hard to find, I assure you, it's worth the trouble to find it!!!!!!


----------



## slowridebbq (Mar 31, 2015)

i use the powder all the time in some of my rubs, it works great and has a awesome flavor.  I have never tried to re-constitute it though so I am not sure now that would work.


----------

